# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  As 3000

## Adamant

hi, What is the cheapest way to get a copy of the latest AS3000 and would you know the cost ?

----------


## applied

As/nz 3000 about $40 from copy fax type places free online if you hunt for it

----------


## Master Splinter

Can probably be found on some online download sites, or possibly in a torrent found by searching for 'aus electrical torrent' in google.

----------


## applied

http://www.picktorrent.com/torrent/10e3c28e0c9893bf14dadd810bfc06d506e4518e/Australian.Standard.AS.NZS.3000-2000.(with.Ammendment.1.2.3).Wiring.Rules.(PDF).to  rrent 
You might struggle to find the latest amendments in download form but you can find them online.
why would you want such a document?

----------


## olfella

AS/NZS 3000:2007 Electrical installations (known as the Australian/New Zealand Wiring Rules)
$130   :Biggrin:

----------


## elkangorito

> hi, What is the cheapest way to get a copy of the *latest AS3000* and would you know the cost ?

  The LATEST AS3000 is as follows;
AS3000:2007 A1.
Supersedes: DR 06001-DR 06010, AS/NZS 3000:2000, DR 06001- DR 06010, DR 06001 - DR 06010.
Amendments: *AS/NZS 3000:2007/Amdt 1:2009* 
DO NOT use AS3000:2000.

----------


## NigeC

Just bought AS3000:2007 plus amendments from SAI global. downloaded it off their site for $130, then printed and bound it for about $30 
AS3008 is about $160

----------


## applied

It's free charge it to your jobs in your profit and loss calculations.

----------


## tundra

> DO NOT use AS3000:2000.

  Why the ALL_CAPS? Is it full of dangerous errors? I'm assuming the OP wants it for personal use, not professional.  Should I panic if my home was wired by  AS3000:2000?

----------


## Master Splinter

Just grab the latest, not that I'd know where you could find a copy of that online...cough cough cough cough cough.... _ASN-ZS 3000 - 2007_ 
And some of the differences are quite important - such as minimum spacing and ventilation requirements for halogen downlights_ (no requirement in 2000, whole host of them in 2007)_ and assumptions about bulk thermal insulation around cables, and differences in the number of cables that will physically fit in conduit_ (cable insulation got less bulky around 2000). _

----------


## Smurf

> Why the ALL_CAPS? Is it full of dangerous errors? I'm assuming the OP wants it for personal use, not professional. Should I panic if my home was wired by AS3000:2000?

  Nothing wrong with it apart from it being out of date. What is considered acceptable practice changes over the years (as with most industries) so, by law, work needs to be done in accordance with the current standard not an old one. 
Just like most cars didn't have air bags or ABS brakes 20 years ago, so too the safety standards for electrical work have improved over time. But just like you don't have to fit modern safety equipment to your 20 year old car, you don't have to upgrade your existing household wiring to the new standard (but any new wiring you install must comply with the new standards, just like a new car must comply with current standards). 
I wouldn't be at all concerned if my home was wired according to AS3000:2000 indeed my house was built and wired to an earlier version than that. But you couldn't legally wire a house to that Standard today, since there's a newer version available and the law requires that the current version be used. 
The only things I would be seriously worried about in an installation done within the past 40 years but not to the current standard are: 
1. Downlights and the very real risk of fire. 
2. If there are no RCD's (safety switches) (but I wouldn't worry too much if there's just a single one for all circuits - you're not allowed to do it that way under the current standard but it's more a matter of convenience than safety). 
3. Old style rewirable fuses (the ceramic ones with fuse wire) are potentially unsafe if you don't use the correct size fuse wire and/or are not careful pulling them out (risk of touching live parts). They're OK if you know what you are doing and are careful however. 
4. If the possible presence of asbestos in the switchboard is an issue (not a problem if it's just sitting there in normal use but something to be aware of if work is being done on it or the house is to be demolished etc). 
5. If there isn't a proper earth stake, especially if you have had any underground water pipes replaced with plastic. 
6. If you have any reason to believe that the installation has been modified or damaged in some way since installation and has not subsequently been checked by a properly qualified person. 
But just because it's old, doesn't mean it is necessarily unsafe. The wiring in my mother's house dates from the 1970's, and I have no concerns about her living there and using electricity. It obviously isn't to current standards, but it's still sufficient.

----------


## Pulpo

You could also go to the local library. 
Although the online access is up to date it is abysmal to use. 
Clearly designed to buy a copy. 
One page is loaded at a time. 
Also Scribd will remove the document if they follow ther own guidelines. 
The council has AS access, as they gave me a whole section, as I was building my house.

----------

